# býk s tyrem na hřbetě



## Jagorr

Čtu Borgesovy Všeobecné dějiny hanebnosti v českém překladu Víta Urbana. Nemůžu dohledat ve slovnících slovo _tyr _(?). 

_Ten míval ve zvyku obcházet svou lotrovskou říši s modrým holubím opeřencem na rameni, podobně jako byk s tyrem na hřbetě._


----------



## Mori.cze

To bude nějaký překlep. Snad "s tygrem"?
Edit: v originále je cowbird, česky vlhovec. "Tyr" je mi záhadou.


----------



## Cautus

Dobrý den, Jagorre,
děkuji za zajímavý dotaz.
Pokud to opravdu není překlep, o tom pochybuji, tak by se dalo uvažovat spíše o alegorickém obrazu za předpokladu, že:

Býk = silné zvíře, které na svém hřbetu nese opeřence.
Tyr - bůh bitev, válek, šarvátek a soubojů
Tyr (vojevůdce) – bájný Neklanův vojevůdce z pověsti o Lucké válce / Týr – severský bůh války

Takový obraz by poté byl demonstrací síly a silného spojenectví s mocí.



Mori.cze said:


> Edit: v originále je cowbird, česky vlhovec. "Tyr" je mi záhadou.


Zde bych si přesným překladem hlavu nelámal, neboť termín _cowbird_ lze vmínat také v obecné rovině.
InterCorp v12 - English / cowbird, Acquis|Bible|Europarl|Core|PressEurop|SyndicaTrue (Konkordance)

Vzhledem ke skutečnosti, že pan Urban zemřel v roce 2002, tak se pravdu asi nikdy nedozvíme.

Cautus

Zdroje:
Tyr – Wikipedie
Tyr - ABZ.cz: slovník cizích slov
Word at a Glance
InterCorp v12 - English / cowbird, Acquis|Bible|Europarl|Core|PressEurop|SyndicaTrue (Konkordance)


----------



## werrr

Můj odhad je, že jde o týrský nach. Pak by šlo o rudý hadr nebo dokonce rudou muletu na hřbetě rozzuřeného býka.

Snad nám nějaký expert na angličtinu vysvětlí, jak v angličtině působí cowbird na býka.


----------

